# Radizierte Volumenstrommessung



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Oktober 2021)

Bei der radizierten Volumenstrommessung, wie im Bild dargestellt, müsste normalerweise rechts im Bild die Druckseite sein, d.h. die reguläre Strömungsrichtung wäre von links nach rechts. So habe ich dieses Messverfahren jedenfalls in Erinnerung. Jetzt stehe ich vor ein paar alten Anlagen, die genau so aufgebaut sind, bei denen die Strömungsrichtung jedoch von rechts nach links erfolgt. Gibt es das? Funktioniert das vielleicht mit anderen k-Faktoren? Oder liege ich jetzt komplett falsch? Die Polarität des Messwertes ist immer noch wie im Bild dargestellt, also an der Ringmessdüse negativ.




Bildquelle


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei der radizierten Volumenstrommessung, wie im Bild dargestellt, müsste normalerweise rechts im Bild die Druckseite sein, d.h. die reguläre Strömungsrichtung wäre von links nach rechts.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56709
> 
> ...


Links wird der Druck am reduzierten QuerSchnitt gemessen, sprich bei der höheren FliessGeschwindigkeit, also der geringere von beiden Drücken.
Welchen Einfluss soll nun die FliessRichtung haben? Warum willst Du Dich auf eine von beiden festlegen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Warum willst Du Dich auf eine von beiden festlegen?


Der Referenzdruck zum Druck an der Ringdüse ist der statische Druck in der Kammer, in der gemessen wird. Und dieser ist vor und nach dem Ventilator verschieden. Ich möchte hier weder etwas festlegen noch neu erfinden.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Referenzdruck zum Druck an der Ringdüse ist der statische Druck in der Kammer, in der gemessen wird. Und dieser ist vor und nach dem Ventilator verschieden.


Es werden 2 "statische" Drücke gemessen an 2 Stellen mit unterschiedlichem Querschnitt. Da der Volumenstrom an beiden Stellen gleich ist, ist die FliessGeschwindigkeit an der Stelle mit dem geringeren Querschnitt höher und der Druck geringer.
Beispiel Tragfläche: Oberseite mit dem längeren Weg von Vorderkante bis zu Hinterkante der Tragfläche. Ergo höhere FliessGeschwindigkeit. Geringerer Druck als an der Unterseite mit der niedrigeren FliessGeschwindigkeit. Auftrieb.
Für die Messung wird die Druck*Differenz* ausgewertet und die ist von der Richtung unabhängig.


----------



## ducati (12 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Es werden 2 "statische" Drücke gemessen an 2 Stellen mit unterschiedlichem Querschnitt. Da der Volumenstrom an beiden Stellen gleich ist, ist die FliessGeschwindigkeit an der Stelle mit dem geringeren Querschnitt höher und der Druck geringer.
> Beispiel Tragfläche: Oberseite mit dem längeren Weg von Vorderkante bis zu Hinterkante der Tragfläche. Ergo höhere FliessGeschwindigkeit. Geringerer Druck als an der Unterseite mit der niedrigeren FliessGeschwindigkeit. Auftrieb.
> Für die Messung wird die Druck*Differenz* ausgewertet und die ist von der Richtung unabhängig.


Die Ringdüse ist aber am Ventilator angeflanscht. D.h ich kann entweder vor Ventilator/innerhalb Rindüse bzw. vor Ringdüse/innerhalb Ringdüse messen. Und das macht schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## ducati (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> d.h. die reguläre Strömungsrichtung wäre von links nach rechts. So habe ich dieses Messverfahren jedenfalls in Erinnerung.


erste Googletreffer sagt das Gegenteil: https://www.multicross.de/files/ecosmart/Volumenstrommessung_ueberRingmessduese.pdf

also Strömungsrichtung von rechts nach links...

Aber ich hab da auch schon alles Mögliche gesehn, und es fnktioniert mal gut mal schlecht...

Ich schau halt, was der Hersteller verbaut hat und was auf dem Typenschild für eine Formel steht. wenn "jemand" an den originalen Schläuchen rumgefummelt hat, dann hast schlechte Karten.

nen Radialventilator kann doch garnicht andersrum förern, d.h. da müsste konstruktic auch nmoch was anderes geändert sein, als nur die Flussrichtung.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Ringdüse ist aber am Ventilator angeflanscht. D.h ich kann entweder vor Ventilator/innerhalb Rindüse bzw. vor Ringdüse/innerhalb Ringdüse messen. Und das macht schon einen Unterschied.


Du sprichst jetzt von 2 verschiedenen MessAnordnungen:
a. DruckMessung am grösseren Querschnitt - Ventilator - DruckMessung am kleineren Querschnitt
b. Ventilator - DruckMessung am kleineren Querschnitt - DruckMessung am grösseren Querschnitt
Die "treibende Kraft" zwischen den beiden MessStellen anzuordnen (a.), würde ich lieber vermeiden, rein gefühlsmässig jedenfalls.
Theoretisch sollte das jedoch keinen Unterschied machen, da die VolumenStröme vor und hinter dem Ventilator identisch sind.
Aber es kommt nicht wirklich auf den gleichen VolumenStrom an, sondern auf den gleichen MassenStrom.
Bei Flüssigkeiten kein Thema, aber bei Gasen, weil sie kompressibel sind.

Die Anordnung b. entspricht der von Dagobert gezeigten Skizze und sollte richtungsunabhängig funktionieren.
Einen RadialLüfter mitsamt der RingDüse und MessStelle umzudrehen, um die Richtung zu ändern, würde aber bewirken, dass zur Anordnung a. gewechselt wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ... wenn "jemand" an den originalen Schläuchen rumgefummelt hat, dann hast schlechte Karten...


Nein, das ist alles original. Ich musste nur die Drucksensoren wechseln, da die 25 Jahre alten nur noch Mist geliefert hatten. Ich hatte zwar schon oftmals mit solchen Messungen zu tun gehabt, hatte jedoch immer die Saugseite als Unterdruckseite betrachtet. Die Erklärung von Heinileini mit der "treibenden" Kraft macht es jedoch deutlich. 

Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch, ob die Messung in der Ringdüse wirklich rein statisch ist. Die Messstutzen stehen rechtwinklig zur Strömungsrichtung. Da müsste doch so eine Art von Sogwirkung entstehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen!


----------



## knarf (12 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
die Strömungsrichtung ist in Deinem Bild von rechts noch links. Der rechte Schenkel des U-Rohr Manometers ist tiefer, d.h. es ist dort ein höherer Druck als auf dem linken Schenkel. Das Ganze funktioniert wie eine Meßblende noch dem Wirkdruckverfahren.
Die Meßstutzen müssen rechtwinklig zur Strömungsrichtung sein, denn es muß der statische Druck  auf der Plus- und Minusseite gemessen werden (mit dem U-Rohr als Wirkdruckmesser).
Wölltest Du jetzt nur den dynamische Druck messen, müßte ein Meßstutzen parallel in Strömungsrichtung und ein zweiter senkrecht, wie jetzt schon angebracht werden. Der waagerechte Strömungsstutzen würde dann die Summe aus statischem und dynamischen Druck messen. Der senkrechte Meßstutzen hätte nur den statischen Druck (da in ihm keine Strömung ist). Am U-Rohr wäre dann nur den dynamische Druck (Prandtelsches Staurohr)als Differenzdruck ablesbar.
Ansonsten gilt nach Bernoulli, daß die Summe aus statischem Druck (Druck der z.B. mit einer Pumpe oder als geodätischer Druck rho*g*h erzeugt wird) und dynamischen Druck immer konstant ist. Wenn also hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten herrschen, hat man großen dynamischen Druck (rho/2 * v²). Das geht dann auf Kosten des statischen Drucks.
Darum fliegt ein Flugzeug, weil auf der Oberseite der Flügel eine größere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit als auf der Unterseite herrscht. Damit ist oben mehr dynamischer Druck und damit weniger statischer Druck als auf der Flügelunterseite, womit das Flugzeug hoch gedückt wird.

Wichtig ist bei dem Wirkdruckverfahren noch, daß die Dichte des Mediums konstant bleibt. Falls nicht muß eine entsprechende Dichtekorrektur durchgeführt werden. Besonders bei Gasen und Dämpfen ändern sich im Betrieb gerne die Auslegungsbedingungen, was diese Korrektur erforderlich macht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da müsste doch so eine Art von Sogwirkung entstehen?


Die "SogWirkung" entsteht an beiden MessStellen.

Stell Dir mal vor, der Druck würde durch - von der MittelLinie aus radial - auf die DruckSensoren abgeschossene Pakete aus Kügelchen entstehen.
Stell Dir vor, dass sich der Abstand der aufeinanderfolgenden KügelchenKanonen umgekehrt zum Druck im Medium verhält.
Stell Dir weiterhin vor, dass den DruckSensor umso weniger KügelchenPakete pro Zeiteinheit treffen, je schneller die KügelchenKanonen an den DruckSensoren vorbeihuschen.

@knarf : hmmm .... jain.


----------



## ducati (12 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar schon oftmals mit solchen Messungen zu tun gehabt, hatte jedoch immer die Saugseite als Unterdruckseite betrachtet.


ich hatte auch schon Anlagen, da wurde der Differenzdruck vor/hinter dem Ventilator gemessen... und daraus sollte dann "irgendwie" der Volumenstrom abgeleitet werden...

Die Ringdüse funktioniert ganz anders, und meistens schon auch ganz gut, wenn der Hersteller das ordentlich verschlaucht hat.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Ringdüse funktioniert ganz anders ...


Wie funktioniert sie denn und ganz anders als was?


----------



## ducati (12 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert sie denn und ganz anders als was?


🤔🤪
anders als die Druckmessung vor/hinter Ventilator.
Und so, wie Ihr das schon schön beschrieben habt...


----------



## GLT (13 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei der radizierten Volumenstrommessung, wie im Bild dargestellt, müsste normalerweise rechts im Bild die Druckseite sein, d.h. die reguläre Strömungsrichtung wäre von links nach rechts.


Die Strömungsrichtung auf dem Bild ist von rechts nach links - die Ringmessung ist in der Anströmdüse.

Bezüglich der Drücke lässt Bernoulli grüßen.


----------

